
Matthew Dillon, DragonFly BSD author, on side-band cache attacks in April 2017 - JdeBP
http://lists.dragonflybsd.org/pipermail/users/2017-April/313292.html
======
JdeBP
"The biggest looming problem"

See also:

* "Intel's press releases have also been HIGHLY DECEPTIVE." \-- [http://lists.dragonflybsd.org/pipermail/users/2018-January/3...](http://lists.dragonflybsd.org/pipermail/users/2018-January/313758.html)

* Intel, press releases, and what it should have published first -- [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16080918](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16080918)

* How and when some of the other BSD people did and did not (mostly did not) get told about this -- [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16074531](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16074531)

------
jwilk
Please use the original title.

